# my tegus crawl instead of walk



## bxsrt8mag (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey guy's wanted to know if any of you guy's are had this problem?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 31, 2011)

If they're dragging themselves, it could be MBD. Have to see pics or a video to know more though. Got any? When I say dragging I mean belly on the ground and struggling to move at a normal pace.


----------



## bxsrt8mag (Dec 31, 2011)

well they use there legs to help the slide i feed the the turkey mash eggs. i give them rat pinkys twice a month


http://youtu.be/QD2hc40Dz-4


----------



## james.w (Dec 31, 2011)

What are you using for uvb? Do you use a calcium powder? If yes how often?


----------



## bxsrt8mag (Dec 31, 2011)

i have a uvb bulb u sed it in the beginning when i fed them meal worms i put some calcium on the mash or eggs


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 31, 2011)

Any signs of tremors or the shakes? What's your setup like?


----------



## bxsrt8mag (Dec 31, 2011)

i have them in a 6 x 36 x 20.5 boa master cage 2 water bowls and mulch i have a 24inch uvb 10.0 bulb and ve-300 thermostat,160w Heat Panel


----------



## HPIZZLE (Dec 31, 2011)

i saw your video.
do they walk normal when on the mulch? does this happen only when the are on the wood part? it looks like they slip on it and just decide to slide instead of try and walk.


----------



## bxsrt8mag (Dec 31, 2011)

i put them on my wood floor and they do the same thing. they might set up when they eat


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 31, 2011)

HPIZZLE said:


> i saw your video.
> do they walk normal when on the mulch? does this happen only when the are on the wood part? it looks like they slip on it and just decide to slide instead of try and walk.




That could be it actually.


----------



## HPIZZLE (Dec 31, 2011)

bxsrt8mag said:


> i put them on my wood floor and they do the same thing. they might set up when they eat



do they do it on carpet or on the mulch?


----------



## bxsrt8mag (Dec 31, 2011)

yeah they do it on the mulch to


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 31, 2011)

Any sign of tremors?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 1, 2012)

_They do not look good in that video,.. you have issues going on there other than traction. Their nails need to be clipped but that's minor compared to every thing else. If you put them on carpet or cement I'm sure they would pretty much move the same way if not even a little more awkward. Besides shedding, poss calcium deficiency, or early MBD, may be even a fracture or broken fore arm.

I can see stuck sheds on both of them, all of Cinnabons feet are swollen and she's not using or moving her toes at all. Little Red barely moves, they should both (not just one) be more active especially with food around. When she does move she's not using her toes either and her front right foot doesn't move from the elbow down. 

When she picks up the food at 54 secs she re positions her leg to brace her self and only her elbow moves,.. no wrist or toes.

They need to see a Vet._


----------



## frost (Jan 2, 2012)

what would a vet do? i been worried about the normal i rescued a while ago, his front limbs are swollen but he moves just fine.last time i went to my vet he just gave up calcium and water =/ but that was for our fat tail gecko.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 3, 2012)

_Not just any Vet but a good Herp Vet,.. there's something going on other than shedding issues that's keeping them from using their limbs. Any Vet can do basic needs like nail trims, exams to xrays to make sure there's nothing broken, fused joints or anything like that. But for more important things like health and care wise it needs to be a Herp Vet, someone that specializes in Reptiles._


----------



## bxsrt8mag (Jan 3, 2012)

well thank u for the advice i had them both check out i have good vet he deals with my dogs to i use to breed Rottweiler i told him what happen he said to soak the and take the cover off my UVB FIXTURE AND EXTRA CALCIUM. SO since then they wake up earlier and there moving alot faster. We shall see by end week or so if i can see a change if not we will try something else thanks u guy's for the advice


----------

